# CDC-Real Threat!



## Series80 (Nov 19, 2012)

I pray that nothing happens to the CDC in Maryland , theres more diseases , virus ,bugs and just bad news in that facility ,things inside there can wipe out the planet , Im sure the CDC has several locations in the US and possible in other coutries as well , I know the russians, germans and French all have similiar locations , what Im sure we wont hear about is the secret government locations that test these bugs for WAR APPLICATIONS , that the is the part that scares me the most , if any of this stuff gets loose it will be uncontrollable , hence the secure locations the stuff is in !


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Captain Trips....

If you've never read "The Stand" by Steven King, or watched the mini-series, it is well worth your time.


Also, for a scary look at fictional Bio-Terrorism based on the same type of thing...
Tom Clancy, Rainbow Six


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

"Wildfire" a "fictional" place in the book "Andromeda Strain."


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Actually CDC is in Atlanta, GA. What you are thinking about is the US Army Center dealing with bio weapons. Lot of nasty stuff there. CDC is a level 5 lab and there are several of them across the US. Most of them are associated with Medical Schools and they too can have some nasty stuff they are working on preventing. They use some pretty heavy duty cleaning materials in the labs to prevent possible spread of any disease from the labs. The biggest threat most people see to a level five lab would come from some activist trying to let test animals loose and in fact starting something they cannot stop. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

In my jurisdiction there is a gov't research facility that we dis-affectionately call "The Hive". It is very secure, unmarked and in an area that would not lead one to believe it is what it is. I tagged along during their last FBI/DHS/DOD inspection and the list of things they store there was s-c-a-r-e-y. According to them they can flip a switch and press a button and all of it goes up in a fireball, but that did not make me feel a whole lot better. They did however have several redundant protections, a long term back up generator and very serious security measures.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

So we talkin a 3 headed monkey? E-bola? WHAT? You can't just say you saw some "stuff" and leave it at that. That's mean!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The scariest things on the list were the recipes for New Coke and Crystal Pepsi. :gaah:

I really can't say other than everything on that list can kill you. If released as a weapon it could kill a lot people. If mutated and mixed, it would probably kill us all!


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a 3 headed monkey WITH e-bola, hiv/aids, sars, scars, and locked up behind bars. 

It's hungry and horny and will bite AND sexually assault anything that moves or stays still.

Lock up your sons, daughters, domestic animals AND livestock. 

"Stuff" is out there....and it's baaaaaaad juju if it gets lose. hahahaha.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Your are thinking of Fort Detrick.

As for Bio Labs (Chem labs use no Level designation at all) there is no such thing as a"Level 5 Lab"

The highest is "Biosafety Level IV" of which there are only a few since theya re expensive.
I worked in a couple Level III Labs beofre that had the ability to be certified Level IV but we never did since the regulatory requirements are so expensive.

Lately a few agents have been upgraded due to purely policitcal reasons like anthracis since the movies and letter made it so famous.

I wouldnt be too afraid of agents that are very lethal. 
reason is they usually kill their host too quickly to spread from person to person.
Atnhracis for example doesnt spread at all from person to person.

The dangerous agents are the only ones which are not so lethal and keep the victims alive for weeks months or even years and so can spread the agent.

This is why such rapidly replicating viruses as the hemorraghic fevers (Ebola, Marburg etc) dont present a significant public health risk, as they will burn themslevs out so quickly.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm worried more about economic collapse than what might happen at Ft Detrick, MD or the CDC in Atlanta. 

When you work in EMS, you get exposed to TB, Hepatitis, and a whole host of other stuff that is very contagious. There are very few diseases that can spread unchecked. Most of what you see on TV is bogus. You have a much higher chance of getting the flu than Ebola or Marburg or Smallpox.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Oh, BTW, there is a place in Manassas, VA that has smallpox, anthrax, etc. There are more places than just Ft Detrick and The CDC.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I'm worried more about economic collapse than what might happen at Ft Detrick, MD or the CDC in Atlanta.
> 
> When you work in EMS, you get exposed to TB, Hepatitis, and a whole host of other stuff that is very contagious. There are very few diseases that can spread unchecked. Most of what you see on TV is bogus. You have a much higher chance of getting the flu than Ebola or Marburg or Smallpox.


I totally agree!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it true that getting Ebola is easier than getting a loan?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My boss used to be an MP (in the late 70's early 80's I would guess) and was for a time assigned to a research facility. He tells a story about how he and a partner were on patrol inside a building when an alarm went off in a lab. They ran over to the door but it was locked up tight. You could hear all kinds of commotion inside and it looked like some kind of steam had filled the room. They radioed it in and were advised to secure the door and not to let anyone in or out of the room. Now alarms were going off everywhere. Someone was pounding on the inside of door and trying to unlock it when suddenly it came open. A man collapsed on the floor wearing a lab coat and the partner ran over to him against the advice of my boss. He checked his pulse and said "I think he's dead". Then suddenly the hallway was filled guys in hazmat suits and my boss was loudly asked if he had touched the man on the floor. He said "No way" and was rushed into a different room where he was subsequently stripped, scrubbed and showered. He never got back a single article of clothing or duty gear. Not even his wallet or watch. But he was provided with other clothing, given a couple different physicals and then was released a few hours later. The next day he shows back up in a new uniform and new duty gear, but no partner. Took him several days to find out his partner was in the hospital. He went to see him and said he looked 20 years older, had lost quite a bit of hair and he was hooked up to several machines. It was reportedly a long recoverey but eventually that MP was able to regain his health and return to active duty. He tells that story during every rookie FTO class and reminds them that when the policy on the gov't research facility alarms says "no one in and no one out" he damn well means it.


----------



## Series80 (Nov 19, 2012)

well I might not have my facts straight , however I thank you all for chiming in , because the facts are that the nasty chemicals and biological beasts are there and can put a damper on our current life(styles), !


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Series80, a lot of your posts seem to be alarmist and ill-informed. You admit that you don't have your facts straight and in the same sentence say that "the facts are". In actuality, the things you are getting riled up about are highly improbable. 

We are preppers so we can prepared for the worst case scenario. We don't run around in a panic over unlikely scenarios and alarmist posts.


----------



## Series80 (Nov 19, 2012)

well not alarmist , I think preppers are tv shows , im not into prepping , when it comes down to real survival ,Ill take what I want , that should be the thing that will alarm you and I wont be the only one!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Series80 said:


> ...im not into prepping ..Ill take what I want ...


Two thoughts.

1. If you're not into preping why are you wasting time on a preping site?

2. If you try take what you want in my neck of the woods you will be contaminated by lead.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Series80 said:


> well not alarmist , I think preppers are tv shows , im not into prepping , when it comes down to real survival ,Ill take what I want , that should be the thing that will alarm you and I wont be the only one!


If you keep doing the I will take what I want survivalist crap, you will find your self banned, it is people with that mind set that make "survivalists" look like kooks.
:admin"


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> ....Ill take what I want!


I hope you want a hole in your head or a rope around your neck. Because with that kind of mentality you will probably be one of the first to die in the after math.


----------



## CothPetrichor (Nov 22, 2012)

Series80 is full of sense of humor. If one truly thinks there is a high risk of biohazard, shouldn't one try to do some research and at least prepare for the lowest level of biohazard breakout?

Besides, if we are talking about biohazard and Series80 happen to caught it... I am not sure what s/he can take from anyone. 

No offense, just find his/er answer not too logical.


----------

